
Facebook Has Behaved Like 'Digital Gangsters,' U.K. Parliament Report Says - howard941
https://www.npr.org/2019/02/18/695729829/facebook-has-been-behaving-like-digital-gangsters-u-k-parliament-report-says
======
stdclass
This has been posted many times before.

1 day ago, 36 points
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19191417](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19191417)

2 days ago, 11 points
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19188649](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19188649)

~~~
denom
It shows how much emotion and frustration is directed at Facebook these days.
Unfortunately, there's not a clear outlet for that frustration, politically or
otherwise.

------
justinmk
And deleting one's online persona is "digital suicide".

It turns out you can append hyperbolic terms to the word "digital" to make
blatant exaggerations appear plausible.

~~~
umvi
"digital bullying"?

